# what do you think



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

how big do you think he might get. he was 70lb the last time we went to the vet

her is some of his ped. BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Bullymike70 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me.. My female has the same build. How old is he? My female is 40 lbs at 5.5 months


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

he'll be 9 months on the 26 of aug


----------



## Bullymike70 (Aug 3, 2012)

My guess is him reaching 85 lb range...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

They grow up the first year and out the second. He'll probably just put on mass from now on. Shox is 9 months and 53lbs. I doubt he'll get much taller but he is starting to thicken up.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

I know his dad was 95lbs and his mom was 75lb one of his brother's was at 88 lb at 8 months. But I don't want him to big where he can't move around like some dogs I seen. I walk him 4miles every day then ill let him play on the spring pole every other day.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd guess about 85-90 lbs. Somewhere in that area.
Keep him fit though, a fat dog is not a "Beefed up" Dog.
I see waaay too many chubby Am Bullies.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

*height*

What do I use to measure his height . Will a tape measure work


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes usually people measure with a tape measure. measure to the withers.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

70 lbs at 9 months is probably around 80% of his mature weight. He'll probably top out at around 80-85 lbs solid (meaning not over fed or under exercised).

Brucie has always been somewhat of a fatty lol. He is 5 months in 5 days and he is 50 lbs.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

*what you think*

went and visited my dog brother. he's a big boy 110.5 at 12 months but the funny thing is my male is 20lb smaller them him and looks bigger. why do people try to fatten these dogs up to make them look bigger. don't they lose that puppy fat as they get older


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Just read his ped. Tell him happy belated b-day! Its also both my pup and I's b-day. He also just hit 1. Thats a handsome man you have.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks bullheaded they grow up so fast lol


----------

